# HMS Permit



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Two years ago I pulled it up and carefully read it. I could catch billfish and BFT w/o the permit. Is that still the case? I stay w/i 40 miles of the sea buoy therefore, YFT are very unlikely....


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Blackfin is ok but not Billfish...



This is a fishing permit, not a catching permit. If you are trolling, or fishing in a manner that could lead you to catch a yellowfin or billfish, you should get one.



If you bottom fish mainly and land a black fin, you don't need one. If it were me, I'd get one just in case you land something that you want to bring home... It's only $16.00!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

sharks are also on the list!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I would'nt worry about sharks too much if I were you Scot................oke


----------

